
Ask HN: Best data visualization? - aakriti1215
What&#x27;s the best&#x2F;most interesting data visualization or statistics article that you&#x27;ve seen in recent years?
======
aakriti1215
I really enjoyed this TED talk that talks about how looking at data can help
identify an overlooked problem.
[http://www.ted.com/talks/ben_wellington_how_we_found_the_wor...](http://www.ted.com/talks/ben_wellington_how_we_found_the_worst_place_to_park_in_new_york_city_using_big_data?language=en#t-503346)

------
madc
Moritz Stefaner is on my all-time toplist: [http://truth-and-
beauty.net/projects/emoto](http://truth-and-beauty.net/projects/emoto)

